# [SOLVED] Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys,

I wanted to get back into command and conquer 3 and kanes wrath so I'd thought i would get my ld game boxes out from under the pile and play it again. But weirdly enough the problem that made me stop playing the game a while ago still persists. You know the guy that says "building in progress" or "your base is under attack" well he doesn't say anything, so I'm sitting there building my base and before I know it I'm being attacked and I don't know about it :normal:.

I've recently had a new sound card and that didn't fix the problem neither, so I have no idea what's wrong with it :S


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Hey Skifer UK

Is there any damage or scratches to the cd(s)?


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Nope, all in crisp condition.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Was the game always like this when you first installed, or did it randomly start happening and then you stopped playing?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Check the Game audio volumes in options and see if anyone is muted


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Played it for a bit a long time ago and I started having this problem so I stopped playing it, then i had some new hardware some more ram, a new graphics card and a sound card. But I still have this problem despite all of this.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*



RockmasteR said:


> Check the Game audio volumes in options and see if anyone is muted


And no I checked the audio settings everything is on loud and clear, Although I do have 5.1 speakers now and there are no options to change whether you want 5.1 or whatever.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

If your sure that the sound on your computer is working correctly and sound in the actual game is turned up. Then i expect is to be something to do with the disk(s), maybe some files on the disk have corrupt or even have been deleted.

Is there any way you can try getting your hands on another copy of the game to see if when you reinstall it, the problem persists?

Sorry theres nothing more i can think of, i'm sure RockmasteR can help you with your problem.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*



ash369 said:


> If your sure that the sound on your computer is working correctly and sound in the actual game is turned up. Then i expect is to be something to do with the disk(s), maybe some files on the disk have corrupt or even have been deleted.
> 
> Is there any way you can try getting your hands on another copy of the game to see if when you reinstall it, the problem persists?
> 
> Sorry theres nothing more i can think of, i'm sure RockmasteR can help you with your problem.


Thanks for the help anyway man, the only way to obtain another copy would be by torrent =/


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Well, i hope you fix the problem soon. And when you do, could you send me a message or email and tell me how you fixed it? I'd really like to know how this was corrected ^^


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Ok thanks dude  take care


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

I don't know if that will help you but try to download this : K-Lite Codec Pack
it's a sound codecs for windows. just install it and then try to run C&C 3

Good Luck


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Nah, I already have that codec installed.

But I think I have found the problem but I don't know how to fix it.









Once I plug my sound cable into my sound card the different slots give out different sounds like on the green on the green one the music plays but the man doesn't vice versa with the other.

How do I make the music play through one hole?


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

I've also noticed this with certain films now. Like i will be playing a movie and the glass doesn't smash but the people speak and if you plug the cable in a different hole you can hear the music but not the glass or the voice :S.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Are there any yellow flags in Device Manager?

Have you installed the correct driver for your new soundcard and disabled onboard sound?

There should be an option in Control Panel > Sounds & Audio Devices > Advanced button to select the speaker setup (5.1, 7.1, stereo, etc).


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Your Sound Card is 5.1 isn't it?
try to plug the sound to 2 speakers only and cancel all surrounds or any 5.1 effect


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*



koala said:


> Are there any yellow flags in Device Manager?
> 
> Have you installed the correct driver for your new soundcard and disabled onboard sound?
> 
> There should be an option in Control Panel > Sounds & Audio Devices > Advanced button to select the speaker setup (5.1, 7.1, stereo, etc).


I have installed the driver but I don't know how to disable the on-board driver.

There is a yellow flag on one of my network adapters Microsoft 6to4 Adapter.



RockmasteR said:


> Your Sound Card is 5.1 isn't it?
> try to plug the sound to 2 speakers only and cancel all surrounds or any 5.1 effect


I set my speakers to 2.1 and still not luck.

WAIT! I just tried putting my settings to 2.1 on the audio centre (the software that was with the sound card) and now the sound is fine. 

I bought this http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SC-040-CL thinking that it would support 5.1 aswell as 7.1 arrrrrgh sometimes I'm so stupid, Do you think they will let me return it for a 5.1?.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

So is your problem solved?


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: Command and Conquer 3 and kanes wrath help*

Yes :grin: thanks for the help


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

No problem, you're welcome any time :grin:


----------

